
Ask HN: Product Idea: Find community/audience relevant to your product - aminmemon
Problem: Business owners wanting to find communities where they can reach their possible target audience but face difficulties because it is a time consuming and tedious process with no centralized resource.<p>Solution: Building a product which enables the business owner to Search for a list of communities, forums, blogs, newsletters, social media influencers(Twitter&#x2F;Instagram Accounts) based on categories such as Developers, Startup, Marketers, Designers, Music, Writers, etc.<p>Do you face such a problem? or anything similar?
Would you pay for a solution like this?
======
ranaway
I've been there. It's not that hard to find communities/forums/etc that are
relevant. Just dropping in with a post about your new app rarely goes over
well. It's a much more nuanced problem than finding people, you have to engage
them, ask questions and pay attention to the answers.

~~~
aminmemon
So you were constantly monitoring forums? How many communities/forums were you
engaging with at once?

------
starg
The solution will only help in finding communities where I could post my
startup. I might be interested to pay if there is something more to it, maybe
like a tool for managing my brand on a particular community.

------
dashon
Sounds interesting. I might use such a solution and would be willing to pay
for it but depending on the quality and how many communities I can find.

~~~
aminmemon
Initially I am looking forward to add around 3-4 categories with atleast 50+
communities in each category.

